# My '97 R33 GTR



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Carried out a few small changes over winter,one of the addition's not everyone will like,however I wanted to carry it out and see what the difference would be,and the addition,is me laying down a few sheets's of dynamat xtreme on the floor,doors and rear bench.
It has made a difference,can have conversation's in the car better now,and there is less noise when driving.

Changed back to OEM R33 GTR alloys and sold the R34 GTR one's,did also have a roll cage that I was going to fit,however having to strip the rear interior out and loose the back seats wasn't an option for me so this was sold no.
Added the apexi filter's onto the car aswell,and removed the HKS one's (will be up for sale soon)
Fitted some LED lights to the cluster's aswell,along with all the interior lights,not got other picture's of them as they're even more blurry than the put up 
Plan on painting the inlet plenum black soon.

Car was washed earlier today,shame it started raining so i applied some Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer and left it


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Car's looking great Emil, although I think a set of 20mm spacers are needed on the standard rims.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks dude,yeah there are quite a few things I want to change if it stay's and doesn't get replaced with something else


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep up the good work baiya.. And that gearknob is pretty out there! LOL..


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

how's the dynamat working out? The car any quieter?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good, as above 20mm spacers, i done that on mine before the switch to 18x10 et15, think I still have a set of 20mm hubcentric about if your in need.

Mikey


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't even notice the gear knob until somebody pointed it out, it looks a bit like a cross between a light bulb and a butt plug :chuckle:


The rest of the car looks great though :thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good Emil. Don't think I've seen pics of this before. Would have kept the 34 wheels though 

What lamps did you use for the interior lightS dude?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Having seen this roll into the car park today it looks mean as hell in the metal- even on the standard rims. Pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks guys ,the dynamat has made conversation's in the car much more manageable,and when other car's drive past,there isn't as much noise as before,however I cannot give proper accurate before/after results as the car was off the road for 3 months over winter..
The door's feel much more heavier and have a stronger sounding "thud" when you close them.

I do plan on getting some spacers,though i'm going abroad later this month,and along with me possibly thinking of selling and going for an R34 GTR is making me hold back some money for now.

The bulbs I got from ebay,and I saw Alex's thread here for some advice http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115207-led-dash-gauge-fitting-guide-r33-gt-r.html

Very easy,and cheap job to do,and makes a huge difference!!
R34 wheel's were sold as I fancy'd a change,and I want to eventually get some decent wheels like CE28's if I can afford them,or I'll settle on some ROTA's and keep these for track 

Thanks Jags,had an AWESOME time today,hopefully the weather will be better the next time around and it won't be as cold! Our small drive was great fun though .
Here's a pic with the R34 wheels that I use to have









And finally,here's a slighty better picture of my gear knob,I love my colour's as you can see from my cam cover's,and the gearknob is perfect for me ,pic was taken when I had it on my R33 GTS-T


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you do the courtesy and map lights?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

courtesy? sorry not sure which light you mean? The one in the middle of the roof? Yes I changed them aswell,however I think i blew the fuse on them as I put the one in the middle in and it worked,put one into the map lights and it worked,put the last one in,and then none of them worked 

the map lights I got were these:
WHITE QUAD LED SIDELIGHT BULBS BA9S 233 T4W on eBay (end time 04-Apr-11 17:38:47 BST)

and the one in the middle is a Festoon 31mm one,i brought a 36mm one but I asked for a 31mm when I paid as I brought the wrong one by mistake:
WHITE 6 LED INTERIOR FESTOON 36mm C5W 272 BULB on eBay (end time 10-Mar-11 08:44:40 GMT)


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks dude, ordered


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

no worries mate ,they're great,cheap changes to the car


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

I want the gearknob!

If you're selling the knob, please PM me as I've been after one for ages without success.


----------



## snistr33 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice cusco cooler pipe


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's been a long time Emil, how are you ?
Car is looking sweet as ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

FOXR34 said:


> It's been a long time Emil, how are you ?
> Car is looking sweet as ever.:thumbsup:


Hey Wayne,it sure has mate! I'm good thanks I hope your well and so are the family 
Will keep you posted on any future meet's,be nice to see you again


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Car's looking good Emil! 
Glad the LED thing was helpful .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Alex,yes that was SO much help! I was looking for threads and your was perfect


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Boosted said:


> I didn't even notice the gear knob until somebody pointed it out, it looks a bit like a cross between a light bulb and a butt plug :chuckle:
> 
> 
> The rest of the car looks great though :thumbsup:



PMSL... i also commented to Emil that the gear stick looked like a Butt plug a while back. 

Emil, is there something you want to tell us mate? 


Cars looking sweet mate.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

haha this is partly the reason as to why I love this gearknob,it always gets a conversation going ,i'm pretty sure Mark want's it aswell 

Cheer's mate,SSSOOO can't wait to drive it again,clocks should be back from RSP on friday after i've got the sticky rpm fixed and the clocks de-limited and converter to mph properly


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice work looks great


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

As the sun was out a few of us met up today and it would've been rude not to take a few pics of Emil's 33:
































































I turned up in a dirty car and left with a clean one (thanks mate). lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome pics dude! Can't wait to see what kind of picture's we get tomorrow,going to be alot of fun


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looking good


----------

